
Kim Jong-il's North Korean Photoshop funeral - aj
http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/12/29/the-altered-reality-of-kim-jong-ils-photoshop-funeral/
======
mahmud
asinine fluff.

NK imprisons millions of people. Now why is the minor cosmetic alteration of a
photo such big news?

~~~
antics
I agree that the story is perhaps less important than an in-depth account of
the DPRK's human rights abuses would have been, but I have serious doubts that
_millions_ of people are persistently imprisoned. What is your source?

~~~
dalke
WP claims "150,000 to 200,000" political prisoners. Given a population of 24
million, of which over 1 million are in the army, and given the high mortality
rate in political prison camps, I agree with you that it's very unlikely that
the number is in the millions.

Excepting if you consider the whole country a prison.

